# A Few Things



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

```
<p><strong><a href="http://www.petapixel.com"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-4709" title="petapixel" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/petapixel.png" alt="" width="180" height="50" /></a></strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.petapixel.com"></a>

PetaPixel Interview

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The folks over at PetaPixel decided I was a worthwhile interview candidate.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">You can read it here:

</span><a href="http://www.petapixel.com/2010/08/13/interview-with-craig-of-canon-rumors/"><span style="font-weight: normal;">http://www.petapixel.com/2010/08/13/interview-with-craig-of-canon-rumors/</span></a> </strong></p>
<p>I’m not the most articulate storyteller, but I hope you find some of it interesting.</p>
<p><strong>Invites

<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/werwe.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-4707" title="werwe" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/werwe.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="380" /></a></strong></p>
<p>A nice press event on the 26th of August. We’re hearing about a lot of these around the globe.</p>
<p>I do think announcements will come around the 24th.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah, so your name is Craig, is it? ;D As brilliant as _*e=mc2*_...


----------



## scalesusa (Aug 13, 2010)

The 26th seems like a reasonable day for announcements, they usually fall on wed or thursday, and sometimes tuesdays as well.

I'm kinda wondering if they will announce anything I want though. I have too much hardware as it is. In spite of rumors and wishes, we will likely see incremental improvements in the sensor end, and better video along with other gadgetry.

A really fast contrast detect autofocus that was good for all but the fastest action shots would perhapse entice me, I'm sure that many of my images are not optimally in focus. When I am able to take the time to use a tripod, and use live view / contrast detect focus for still subjects, the small improvement in autofocus can really help improve sharpness.


----------



## drumbo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great interview Craig! Looks like you have a busy day! How old is your son?


----------



## samuel70 (Aug 14, 2010)

That press conference will be held about 10 minutes away from my home in Brussels.
I'm not a vip nor journalist though. I wish I could have posted the news live from the event....


----------



## iblogulike (Aug 15, 2010)

"My biggest mistake was the 1Ds Mark IV I said was coming about 6 months ago. I knew it wasnâ€™t coming in my head, I just really wanted it to come. Iâ€™ll never make that mistake again."

Do you think that the 1Ds Mark IV will be released before the end of September?

BTW, nice interview.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Aug 15, 2010)

"Take Stories" is an interesting tagline for an ad campaign...


----------



## that1guy (Aug 16, 2010)

WoodyWindy said:


> "Take Stories" is an interesting tagline for an ad campaign...



Wow, I hadn't noticed that! Thanks for pointing it out. I kind of like it actually. I wonder if it is just meant to be a clever catch phrase, or if they are purposely trying to be different than the usual "Take pictures" to somehow include video. 

I'm probably not going to buy whatever they announce on the 26th, but I'm getting kind of excited for it


----------

